# Petit soucis avec la commande Diskutil resizeVolume



## Moonsorrow (23 Août 2012)

bonjours à tous,
J'ai un petit soucis pour utiliser la commande diskutil resizeVolume.
MBP de 2011 avec 10.7.4

Voici ma situation

Je dispose d'une disque externe de 2TB avec 3 partitions
1) Partition NTFS
2) partition de données Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
3) Time machine Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


```
bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            419.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP               80.2 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:               Windows_NTFS DATA_WIN               200.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            1.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS data                    800.1 GB   disk1s3
```
J'aimerai créer une nouvelle partition de 12GO avec l'install de Lion

j'utilise pour cela la commande et j'obtiens le message suivant


> diskutil resizeVolume disk1s3 787G JHFS+ Install_ML 12G
> Error resizing volume




j'ai essayé de changer la taille, de changer partition que j'aimerai réduire mais rien n'y fait.

Avec-vous un conseil, une solution ?


----------



## Moonsorrow (24 Août 2012)

J'ai résolu mon problème avec Ipartition 3.3.1

Pour Info je n'ai pas réussi avec Genius Drive 3.1.2


Mais cela dit, je me demande toujours doù viens le problème car j'ai déjà utilisé cette commande par le passé sans aucun problème. 
Donc si jamais un expert passe dans la salle je le lirai volontiers


----------



## Moonsorrow (25 Août 2012)

ok je me répond encore une fois à moi même juste au cas ou ça pourrait intéresser des gens.

Je pense que le problème de base viens du fait que le plan de partition soit en MBR et pas GUID
Quand j'ai créer mes partitions il y à longtemps avec l'utilitaire de disque j'ai mis comme première partition, la partition ntfs ce qui je pense à orienté la table de partition. ou alors j'aurais du régler en GUID car par défaut en MBR, mais cela me semble peu probable depuis l'utilitaire de disque.

J'en viens à ceci car je n'arrive pas installer ML sur la partition HFS+ de mon disque externe --> message d'erreur qui suppose cela. donc un petit formatage en vu.


Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le format de la table de partition à une influence sur la commande diskutill ResizeVolume ? est-elle utilisable avec une table mbr ?

Voilà que je parle tout seul, je veux dire même pas à mon smartphone...


----------



## otgl (27 Août 2012)

Moonsorrow a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le format de la table de partition à une influence sur la commande diskutill ResizeVolume ? est-elle utilisable avec une table mbr ?



D'après ce que dit Disk Utility Tool (Mac OS X):

"*diskutil resizeVolume*
Only supported on GPT media with a Journaled HFS+ filesystem."​
où GPT signifie GUID Partition Table. Donc, "diskutil resizeVolume" ne fonctionne pas avec une table MBR. Il fonctionne uniquement avec une table GUID.


----------

